# Relatives Permit



## Dee 64 (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm new to this and need your help/advice.
My daugther Emigrated to SA a few years ago. She will be applying for a Permanent Resident Visa soon.
We would like to join her and make a permanent move to SA but the only way we can do that is under a Relatives Visa. We dont qualify for any other visa.
When she get's her visa can we apply straight away ? Or does she have to hav eit for so many years.... We hope not. Also how long does the visa normallly take? We will be using a company to do her's and then our visa's...

Your help would be so much appreciated as my hubby has been trying to get through to the embassy for over a week..

Dee and Paul


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

I was hoping Joaschim would be able to assist you on this one. Have you had a look at the following:
South Africa | Relatives Permits | Visa | Immigration South Africa


----------

